# Yahoo Widget Channel on Tivo?



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

One of the interesting new technologies announced at CES this month is the Yahoo Widget Channel. This is internet software that will be built in to TV sets from at least 5 different manufacturers this year. The user can configure how much of the TV screen to use for TV shows and how much for these real-time widgets. The widgets can display headline news, local weather, stock quotes, etc.

Can we get the Yahoo Widget Channel built in to Tivo? Please? I can't afford to buy a new TV this year.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

We can't even do that with the HME that we've had for years. I'll be surprised if TiVo adopts this.


----------



## manielse (Mar 6, 2003)

You know, I've been thinking about this a lot lately. If TiVo somehow could get Yahoo widgets to work, it can bring a whole new life to the DVR. Samsung just released their new TV line the other day but realistically most consumers will not buy another TV just for this feature unless it's simply time to replace the TV (My big screen is a standard def so I will be one of the few looking to upgrade TVs soon).

However, many may consider to replace a DVR if another device was more feature-rich. I've been thinking that the Yahoo widgets concept and DLNA makes much more sense inside a DVR as it's 1) the remote you use 2) the interface you use 3) already on the network. TiVo (as far as I know) is not capitalizing on this but I think they should. Of course, I'd love for my TiVo to act as a HDMI switch as well...


----------

